# Dish and NBC Olympics for London 2012



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Just wanted to update the NBC Olympics options for Dish Network subscribers. This update is as of 7/19/2012 and will be revised based on changes.

At this time, because of NBC changes, less coverage will be available at AT 120 than before unfortunately.

The Olympics on NBC will air on multiple networks both broadcast and cable.

Online options:
NBColympics.com/liveextra will allow you to authenticate via Dish and see live streaming events if you have CNBC (208) and MSNBC (209). This requires AT200 or higher (as in previous years) due to MSNBC.

Television options:

NBC (Local Affiliate) - Will air 272.5 hours of coverage.

NBC Sports Network - Will air 22 sports. (Channel 159) AT 250 and higher.

MSNBC - Will air 20 sports. (Channel 209) AT 200 and higher or Welcome Pack.

CNBC - 73 hours of boxing. (Channel 208) AT 120 and higher.

Bravo - 56 hours of tennis. (Channel 129) AT 200 and higher.

NBC Universal Soccer - Channel 148 - AT 200 and higher.

NBC Universal Basketball - Channel 147 - AT 200 and higher.

An INFO channel on 151 is also planned.

Telemundo - Local Affiliate for Spanish coverage in US.

Folks with a receiver capable of viewing 'on-demand' streaming content can find a TV Network called London 2012 which currently contains all of the original content clips found on NBColympics.com (HD and SD versions).

Of note: Oxygen, USA Network and Universal HD will not be part of the coverage this time. Universal Sports (Channel 402) Multi-Sport package will only air analysis again.

Rasheed

Channel package reference: http://www.mydish.com/downloads/Channel-Lineup/StandardHDChannelGuide.pdf

NBC Document: http://images.bimedia.net/documents/2012+London+Olympic+Listings+Outline.pdf

NBC Media Guide: http://nbcsportsolympics2012media.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/london-2012-media-guide.pdf


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

209 MSNBC is in the Welcome Pack but 208 isn't.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Dish has 'uploaded' the two specialty channels. I will update first post.

Also, there is an On Demand channel for capable receivers that basically contains all of the original content video clips found at nbcolympics.com.

Rasheed


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"rasheed" said:


> Just wanted to update the NBC Olympics options for Dish Network subscribers. This update is as of 7/19/2012 and will be revised based on changes.
> 
> At this time, because of NBC changes, less coverage will be available at AT 120 than before unfortunately.
> 
> ...


CNBC is in Dish America ($34.99/month). MSNBC and Bravo are in Dish America Silver ($49.99/month). NBC Sports Network is in Dish America Gold ($59.99/month). So, it looks like a sub could sub to Dish America Silver for the online content based on the information provided that says CNBC and MSNBC are needed. Dish America Silver is $49.99/month while America's Top 200 is $59.99/month if anyone is subbing solely for the online content for the Olympics. FMI on Dish America packages: http://www.mydish.com/downloads/Channel-Lineup/DISHamericaChannelGuide.pdf

In terms of Dish Latino packages, Bravo is in Dish Latino Dos ($44.99/month). CNBC is in Dish Latino Max ($57.99/month).
FMI on Dish Latino packages:
http://www.mydish.com/downloads/Channel-Lineup/OnlineChannel_Latino.pdf

In addition, Dish is doing a Gold promotion* for the Olympics for those subbing to AT 120, AT 120 Plus, and 200 who wish to upgrade to AT 250. FMI: http://www.mydish.com/redirects/promotion/gold-promotion/

I know that some may not see $10-$25 as much, but it is not everyday a company rewards you to upgrade your service.

*Offer valid for DISH customers who currently subscribe to America's Top 120, America's Top 120 Plus or America's Top 200. Must call to upgrade to America's Top 250 and mention offer at time of upgrade. The current price for America's Top 250 is $69.99/mo. America's Top 250 will roll to pay on your account at the regular rate. To change your programming, visit mydish.com/myprogramming or call 800-333-DISH (3474). Difference in package price for the first month will be refunded by mail as an American Express Reward Card. America's Top 120 and America's Top 120 Plus customers will receive a $25 Reward Card and America's Top 200 Customers will receive a $10 Reward Card. Maximum value is $25. Allow 4 to 6 weeks for delivery. Limit one Reward Card per DISH account activation. May not be combined with other special offers. This Card is provided pursuant to a loyalty, reward or promotional program and can be used only at US merchants that accept American Express Cards except cruise lines, casinos, ATMs, and recurring billing. © 2012 American Express Prepaid Card Management Corporation. American Express is not a sponsor of the promotion and is not responsible for administration or fulfillment. © 2012, DISH Network L.L.C. All rights reserved.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

From the various announcements it looks like Dish will not be carrying the 3D broadcasts but Direct and most of the Cable providers will. It is all next day coverage but it would have been interesting to watch just to see how good the coverage is.


----------



## diamonddawgs26 (Jul 25, 2012)

It is now halftime of the USA vs France game. Channel 148 is still unavailable. I spoke with Dish and the woman said the game was on NBC Sports Net and that Channel 148 was showing up on her screen as ESPN. Any idea why Dish is not showing NBC Olympic Soccer Channel?


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

diamonddawgs26 said:


> It is now halftime of the USA vs France game. Channel 148 is still unavailable. I spoke with Dish and the woman said the game was on NBC Sports Net and that Channel 148 was showing up on her screen as ESPN. Any idea why Dish is not showing NBC Olympic Soccer Channel?


http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv-listings/index.html

It should be on. Maybe Dish and NBC did not get a deal done?

Bad deal, looks to be a very action-packed game today for the US.

R


----------



## diamonddawgs26 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes great game Im watching on NBC Sports Net but I would like the soccer channel for the replays later tonight.


----------



## diamonddawgs26 (Jul 25, 2012)

Channels 147 and 148 are now live!


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

diamonddawgs26 said:


> Channels 147 and 148 are now live!


Not on my AT 120 box at the moment (via dishonline). Likely have to force it if included in my subscription level or wait for it to propagate. Such a bad deal that they couldn't have done this last night like normal.

Edit: Have been told via phone CS that you must have AT 200 for those special channels as well. Oh well. Less tv to watch this time.

Rasheed


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

Mojo Jojo said:


> CNBC is in Dish America ($34.99/month). MSNBC and Bravo are in Dish America Silver ($49.99/month). NBC Sports Network is in Dish America Gold ($59.99/month). So, it looks like a sub could sub to Dish America Silver for the online content based on the information provided that says CNBC and MSNBC are needed. Dish America Silver is $49.99/month while America's Top 200 is $59.99/month if anyone is subbing solely for the online content for the Olympics. FMI on Dish America packages: http://www.mydish.com/downloads/Channel-Lineup/DISHamericaChannelGuide.pdf


I was just into my dish acct-to consider a change from AT120+ to silver and find that the 3 Dish America pkgs are shaded out & I can't switch to them online. Is it possible to get them by phoning in or are they pkgs that subscribers who had them, may have been grandfathered in upon their discontinuation?

OOPS-NEVERMIND. Just noticed this:
Package No Longer Sold


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 14, 2012)

"CeeWoo" said:


> I was just into my dish acct-to consider a change from AT120+ to silver and find that the 3 Dish America pkgs are shaded out & I can't switch to them online. Is it possible to get them by phoning in or are they pkgs that subscribers who had them, may have been grandfathered in upon their discontinuation?
> 
> OOPS-NEVERMIND. Just noticed this:
> Package No Longer Sold


Maybe try a DIRT member to see if it can be added...


----------



## fsilva (May 26, 2009)

This channels (147 and 148) would be availables to Puerto Rico???.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

fsilva said:


> This channels (147 and 148) would be availables to Puerto Rico???.


The channels are on 129 and 72.7 ... which due to footprint design would not be visible in Puerto Rico.


----------



## packethauler (Aug 19, 2008)

Is it safe to assume that PTAT will start when NBC begins its coverage tonight at 6:30CDT? It's 30 minutes before PTAT normally starts on a weeknight.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

*DISH Brings Customers NBCUniversal's Coverage of 2012 London Summer Olympic Games July 25 - August 12

Video Subscribers Gain Access to Unprecedented Live Coverage on Multiple Platforms*

ENGLEWOOD, CO -- (Marketwire) -- 07/27/12 -- DISH, in agreement with NBCUniversal, today announced a multiplatform content offering for NBCUniversal's coverage of the 2012 London Summer Olympic Games to commence on Wednesday, July 25 through Sunday, August 12. Designed to provide video subscribers with access to NBCUniversal's more than 5,293 hours of unprecedented Olympic programming, this offering represents the largest number of total Olympics hours ever. DISH will offer NBCUniversal's Olympic content live and on-demand, across multiple digital, mobile and tablet platforms.

"DISH customers across the country will have access to a fantastic Olympic viewing experience via NBC's multiplatform coverage," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming at DISH. "Being able to watch NBCUniversal's Olympic programming in crystal-clear HD is as close to physically being at each event in London as you can get. And when you add our lineup of interactive features it is like having your own Olympic tour guide walking you through NBC's comprehensive programming lineup so you can maximize every memorable Olympic moment."

In addition to extensive coverage on the networks of NBCUniversal, including NBC, NBC Sports Network, MSNBC, CNBC, Bravo and Telemundo and two HD specialty channels, subscribers can stay connected to the London Summer Olympic Games wherever they go exclusively via NBCOlympics.com, and the NBC Olympics and NBC Olympics Live Extra apps.

As part of a DISH consumer's video subscription, NBCUniversal is bringing Olympic content to subscribers live and on-demand, online, and on mobile and tablet devices via applications. This additional access to NBCUniversal's Olympic programming extends DISH customers' opportunities to watch the Games wherever they are.

Following are multiplatform offerings that will allow DISH customers to watch and be a part of the 2012 London Olympic Summer Games, including live streaming, VOD, mobile and tablet apps and an iTV app.
_
NBCUniversal's Olympics Experience on DISH Includes:_

NBCOlympics.com: NBC Olympics Live Extra, the exclusive home of Olympic live stream content at NBCOlympics.com/LiveExtra, is available now to verified customers who subscribe to a package that includes CNBC and MSNBC and who sign-in. NBCOlympics.com will live stream more than 3,500 total programming hours from NBCUniversal networks, including NBC Sports Network, MSNBC, CNBC and Bravo, for the first time ever, so that DISH customers can easily verify their subscriptions and watch Olympic coverage live online at no additional charge. Those subscribers who sign in and verify their subscriptions by Friday, July 27 can enter the NBC Olympics Live Extra Sweepstakes for a chance to win a trip to the US Olympic Training Center in Colorado Springs, an HDTV, and other prizes, courtesy of NBCUniversal. DISH customers should follow these verification procedures to access Olympic programming via NBCOlympics.com: 
1. Go to NBCOlympics.com/LiveExtra
2. Click the "Click here & Get Ready" button3. Select DISH as your TV provider
4. Enter your DISH Online ID and password that corresponds with your account
5. You are signed in throughout the Games on that device!​
_Mobile and Tablet Apps:_ NBCUniversal is offering two apps for mobile and tablet viewing. The NBC Olympics Live Extra app is available to verified DISH customers and offers the same live streaming and event replays available via NBCOlympics.com/LiveExtra. The NBC Olympics app includes short-form highlights, schedules, results and more and also links to the NBC Olympics Live Extra app.
On Demand: NBCUniversal is making Olympic highlights and full-event rewinds available via DISH's Video-On-Demand service. See U.S. athletes compete in Diving, Gymnastics, Swimming, and Track & Field with over 100 highlights covering the U.S. Trials.
_Pre-Games:_ Viewers can access more than 120, 4-8 minute clips available in SD and HD.
_In Games:_ NBCU will offer more than 550 highlight clips, in addition to 240 full-length event replays, available within 24 hours of the event completion, all in HD and SD.
_Interactive TV_: DISH customers will have access to an on-screen interactive application with NBCUniversal's real-time medal counts, athlete bios, team USA reports, Olympic news and more. The interactive TV experience is available to DISH customers during Olympic programming on the networks of NBCUniversal.
_Specialty Channels:_ Dedicated 24/7 basketball (channel 147) and soccer (channel 148) coverage is available to DISH customers.
The 2012 London Olympic Summer Games will run throughout 19 unforgettable days and nights, covering every sport, medal, champion and riveting moment. For more information, visit www.NBCOlympics.com or www.dish.com.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I setup all of the Olympic channels in a Favorites last night and realized that I didn't really have NBC Sports Network because of my AT200. Looking at the schedule I could see there were items I would like to watch and although I can watch them on my iPad and mirror them to the set, with the Gold Promotion that Dish is running, I can sign up for the extra $10/month and Dish will send me a $10 AMex gift card and if I cancel after 30 days, there is no downgrade fee. So, net out of pocket will be prorations on a few days between as I will probably not cancel until 4-5 days after Aug 26. The advantage over the online is that I can record programs on the DVR and speed through them if I want to.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

So NBC is showing the Opening Ceremonies at 7pm...THAT IS NOT LIVE!

The Opening Ceremonies start in less than an hour...does anyone know if any other NBC channels will show that live???


----------



## packethauler (Aug 19, 2008)

LazhilUT said:


> So NBC is showing the Opening Ceremonies at 7pm...THAT IS NOT LIVE!
> 
> The Opening Ceremonies start in less than an hour...does anyone know if any other NBC channels will show that live???


They aren't even allowing you to stream the opening ceremonies live from nbcolympics.com. My guess is that's the one even in which they want to completely control the broadcast experience.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

packethauler said:


> They aren't even allowing you to stream the opening ceremonies live from nbcolympics.com. My guess is that's the one even in which they want to completely control the broadcast experience.


If 'broadcast experience' = 'watch the commercials in prime time', I agree. :grin:


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I will still record opening ceremonies and skip through parts that don't seem interesting. Not sure I want to listen to a lot of talking heads. As to Tape Delay, it has always been that way. I am just happy that every 4 years we get some improvements in the broadcast. It used to be one Channel and everything edited. Kind of a Wild World of Sports thing. At least now there is a lot more pick and choose as well as control of your own DVR with multiple timers. In two weeks, we will all likely be glad to get back to regular Television.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

So much for streaming..... The swimming event at 11 AM this morning was embargoed then finally started but was audio only and even the audio was choppy.


----------

